# Always hungry!!!!



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Does anyone have any tips on curbing appetite on a diet?

im hungry 24/7 ATM and its driving me mad


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

What is your current diet like? Things like eating more protein, more fibre, and fewer but larger meals can all help.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> What is your current diet like? Things like eating more protein, more fibre, and *fewer but larger meals can all help.*


 This one is all down to experimentation and individuality really, I personally prefer smaller and more frequent meals when cutting as it keeps me feeling more full throughout the day and helps stop massive hunger spikes a few hours after eating, but I know many others who prefer the opposite approach.

Apart from the above, best thing you can do it just stick with it OP, it's hard in the first couple of weeks but you end up adjusting to feeling hungry all the time.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Edit: wanted to quote INAP but Tapatalk messed this up.

Agreed. From my point of view the problem for many is that lots of small meals leads to people never feeling like they've properly eaten, and the frequency means people are thinking about food all the time. What I do myself is have most of my calories at breakfast, lunch and dinner, and just have whey mid morning and mid afternoon which does a good job of stopping me feeling too hungry.

Most people tend to start with the lots of little meals approach, which is why I usually suggest fewer but larger meals in a thread with no info like this one, as for most it would be a different approach to try.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

leave breakfast for an hour or 2 after waking then eat 4 lager meals a day instead of 6 small ones if what ive found with cold water, pepsi max and black coffee.

try an appetite suppressant like sibutraimne (spelling?)


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> If you find a solution let me know. I've the same issue :cursing:


 I just love eating ..... And she can't take anymore haha

seriously though why do I love food so much


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Obviously people should always expect to feel hungry to a degree when cutting, it's a question of how bad it is. I know this is going to sound weird, but I also try to view feeling hungry as a positive sign, in that I know this is what fat loss feels like. In the same way that most of us probably view DOMS in a positive light, rather than a problem.


----------



## Samdb (Dec 2, 2015)

Lots of caffeine helped me.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diphyllobothrium


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Funnily enough I got the same problem, but now I am on a bulk so bring it on! :cool2:

I notice that Test/Superdrol mix makes me starving all the time, I eat every moment! (Which is great for bulking)


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

I always have it when under 10% (i mean a real 10% on a dexascan not gym bro 10% lol).

Just have to battle through it and it gets easier with time.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Get some low cal jellys


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Drink lots of water.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

It's not easy mate no feel fix . treat eating plenty fruit and veg and protien little and often normally does the trick and diet fizzy drinks


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

bottleneck25 said:


> It's not easy mate no feel fix . treat eating plenty fruit and veg and protien little and often normally does the trick and diet fizzy drinks


 plenty of fruit? Now this is bad advise when cutting


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Loads of Tren f**ks my appetite

So does alcohol ?


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

I'm the same. Yesterday I had 125g rice and chicken for lunch and had a chocolate bar but was starving.

Today had 250g rice with chicken and it did the trick.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Whey in water makes it taste vile and makes you not want it lol


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

dumdum said:


> Whey in water makes it taste vile and makes you not want it lol


 Big girls blouse. I've never had it with owt else. Whey with milk sounds like puke.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

HakMat75 said:


> Big girls blouse. I've never had it with owt else. Whey with milk sounds like puke.


 Milk brings the flavour out and erm it tastes like milkshake as its meant to lol, so definately not like puke! Why not enjoy food??


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

dumdum said:


> Milk brings the flavour out and erm it tastes like milkshake as its meant to lol, so definately not like puke! Why not enjoy food??


 Not so sure it's 'meant' to be had with milk, since at least to some a feature of whey is relatively fast absorption, which will be slowed down by adding milk. I actually only have whey with water, which tastes good to me so long as you don't add too much water. But everyone can enjoy it however they fancy  .


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Milk brings the flavour out and erm it tastes like milkshake as its meant to lol, so definately not like puke! Why not enjoy food??
> 
> Not so sure it's 'meant' to be had with milk, since at least to some a feature of whey is relatively fast absorption, which will be slowed down by adding milk. I actually only have whey with water, which tastes good to me so long as you don't add too much water. But everyone can enjoy it however they fancy


 I didn't say it's meant to be made with milk... You've slightly misread what I said  it tastes like milk shake like it's meant too when made with milk as opposed to water, not puke as the poster above said who clearly hasn't tried it if he thinks that lol!

Make it with whatever you like but plenty of other 'big girls blouses' on here make it with milk, personally I reckon it tastes gash with water and for a cut it helps make it be something I don't look forward to but know I have to drink lol

each to there own, but to be labelled as a big girls blouse because I like it with milk is from the playground and he needs to grow up a bit!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

dumdum said:


> I didn't say it's meant to be made with milk... You've slightly misread what I said  it tastes like milk shake like it's meant too when made with milk as opposed to water, not puke as the poster above said who clearly hasn't tried it if he thinks that lol!


 I knew exactly what you meant actually  . Who says it's meant to taste like milkshake BTW?



> ...personally I reckon it tastes gash with water and for a cut it helps make it be something I don't look forward to but know I have to drink lol


 Seriously though, the mistake most make is to use far too much water. I'd have something like 150 mL of water with 20g whey, at which point the unflavoured whey I usually have tastes milky, and flavoured whey tastes good (to me anyway) and is something I would look forward to on a cut  .


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Thinking about it, another reason I personally wouldn't want to have whey with milk when cutting is that I'd rather have the calories in milk as solid food. It may actually also be that whey with water would be more satiating, based on one study I know of that showed whey was more satiating than more slowly absorbed protein from things like egg and chicken (that had been liquidised), although milk wasn't included.

I'm not trying to say no one should have whey with milk of course, just making a case for there being more to this than just taste.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> I knew exactly what you meant actually  . Who says it's meant to taste like milkshake BTW?
> 
> Seriously though, the mistake most make is to use far too much water. I'd have something like 150 mL of water with 20g whey, at which point the unflavoured whey I usually have tastes milky, and flavoured whey tastes good (to me anyway) and is something I would look forward to on a cut  .


 Well it certainly isn't meant to taste of whey, so it should taste of the flavour when made with milk and I can't think of anything that better sums up milk with say a strawberry flavouring than a milkshake... in all honesty, they are often refered to as protein shakes aswell which I presume is some derivative of milk shake because of how they taste


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

To my mind it just tastes of whey, and isn't 'meant to' taste of anything else, and isn't flavoured with anything to make it taste like a milkshake. I've always taken the term shakes to be used by some because whey does taste milky, but not because it is somehow engineered to be like a milkshake. Not that this matters of course!

(We cross-posted above, in case you missed my other reply.)

Edit: Tapatalk is totally messing up quoting now


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Doh! The reason some refer to whey shakes is probably because most make them by mixing the powder with a liquid and then shaking the container they are in to mix them  . I wonder if milkshakes were traditionally made by shaking ingredients together...


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Doh! The reason some refer to whey shakes is probably because most make them by mixing the powder with a liquid and then shaking the container they are in to mix them   . I wonder if milkshakes were traditionally made by shaking ingredients together...


 In your opinion of course  in my world it's because the MyPro natural banana I have tastes like banana milkshake when done with milk lol :beer:


----------

